# In What Real or Imagined Scenario Would/Did You Put America First?



## Mojo2

*In What Real or Imagined Scenario Would/Did You Put America First?*



What do you do or what have you done or what would you do for America?

Did or do you serve America in uniform?

Serve Jury Duty?

Vote for a bill or politician who was best for the majority of Americans but bad for you?

What other examples can you show of you putting America first? Did you, have you or would you sacrifice your own welfare to put America first?

Post it here and get genuine and well deserved props!


----------



## Mojo2

Maybe some of you are being modest.

Okay. So, I will lead off.

Even though I'm Black and take pride in being alive to see the first Black POTUS I put America first before my Black pride.

I believed Obama would be lesser able to lead America than Mitt Romney so, I voted with my brain.

I voted for Mitt Romney, the man I believed would be best for AMERICA.

Not BO, the one who would give me a cheap, hollow thrill that would soon depart once the business of governing overwhelmed his meager qualifications for the job.

As a ladies man at one period in my life, I know what it is like to sweet talk someone and then disappoint them after getting what I wanted.

That's why i could see exactly that Obama was doing this same thing to America. To suck asses and dopes and rubes.

In any event, rather than voting for obama I did what I thought was best for America.

What have YOU done for your country lately?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mojo2 said:


> *In What Real or Imagined Scenario Would/Did You Put America First?*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzRg--jhO8g
> 
> What do you do or what have you done or what would you do for America?
> 
> Did or do you serve America in uniform?
> 
> Serve Jury Duty?
> 
> Vote for a bill or politician who was best for the majority of Americans but bad for you?
> 
> What other examples can you show of you putting America first? Did you, have you or would you sacrifice your own welfare to put America first?
> 
> Post it here and get genuine and well deserved props!



Wanna wave the American flag should start by studying what it began as, wand was supposed to be vs what it is now. What we've become isn't what the Founders had in mind and anyone thus saying how great we are and how patriotic they are would be shot in the head by any Founder.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I fought for my country for several years.  It was not because I wanted to "serve my country", or "fight for your freedom". I wanted to experience war.  It was an act of devotion to Athena, and to bring a sense of fulfillment to my soul regarding some things that I had always wanted to do.

It was also out of necessity.  I had come to feel as though the government were this great dragon who was on the verge of burning me or destroying my life.  I had options.  I could attack it... and lose my life, or I could run, which is not in my Nature.  Or I could leap atop its back and become one with it, and help it seek out and scorch its own enemies.

I admired the dragon, and it was exciting to fight alongside the dragon, but I never bowed before it.  I never worshipped the dragon.  I may have helped it fulfill its objectives but I did not "serve" the dragon.  

I feel no desire to "serve" anything.  I bow to no mortal being.  

I do not vote for presidents or other politicians.  None have ever appealed to my interests.  I hope that changes someday.

When I say "I love my country", I completely mean it.  I love the Nature here.  I love the deserts, the mountains, the caves, the forests, the swamps, the plains, and the coasts.  I love the land itself, and its wildlife. That is America to me.  For the most part, I don't give a fuck about this government or its people, except for their value as resources.  It seems that so many Americans would rather destroy America or ignore the destruction of America rather than live in harmony with it.

So what do I do for this beautiful land we call "America"?  I appreciate it.  I do my best to treat it with the respect it deserves.  I do things in attempt to maintain a symbiotic relationship with it.  I explore it.  I learn from the skies, the stones, the plants, the animals, and the very Earth itself.  I try to understand it and experience as much of it as I can.

I love America.

In an "imagined scenario" where I could either drop nukes all over the land but save the American people/ culture, or commit genocide against all the American people and save the land, I would save the land, and thus, would place America first.


----------



## Asclepias

Which America are you talking about?  The one that told you Black people were 3/5 of a human being and needed a constitutional amendment to be considered equal or the idealist one that has yet to come to fruition?


----------



## Mojo2

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In What Real or Imagined Scenario Would/Did You Put America First?*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzRg--jhO8g
> 
> What do you do or what have you done or what would you do for America?
> 
> Did or do you serve America in uniform?
> 
> Serve Jury Duty?
> 
> Vote for a bill or politician who was best for the majority of Americans but bad for you?
> 
> What other examples can you show of you putting America first? Did you, have you or would you sacrifice your own welfare to put America first?
> 
> Post it here and get genuine and well deserved props!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna wave the American flag should start by studying what it began as, wand was supposed to be vs what it is now. What we've become isn't what the Founders had in mind and anyone thus saying how great we are and how patriotic they are would be shot in the head by any Founder.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers weren't likely to shoot anyone in the head for being pathetic.


----------



## Mojo2

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I fought for my country for several years.  It was not because I wanted to "serve my country", or "fight for your freedom". I wanted to experience war.  It was an act of devotion to Athena, and to bring a sense of fulfillment to my soul regarding some things that I had always wanted to do.
> 
> It was also out of necessity.  I had come to feel as though the government were this great dragon who was on the verge of burning me or destroying my life.  I had options.  I could attack it... and lose my life, or I could run, which is not in my Nature.  Or I could leap atop its back and become one with it, and help it seek out and scorch its own enemies.
> 
> I admired the dragon, and it was exciting to fight alongside the dragon, but I never bowed before it.  I never worshipped the dragon.  I may have helped it fulfill its objectives but I did not "serve" the dragon.
> 
> I feel no desire to "serve" anything.  I bow to no mortal being.
> 
> I do not vote for presidents or other politicians.  None have ever appealed to my interests.  I hope that changes someday.
> 
> When I say "I love my country", I completely mean it.  I love the Nature here.  I love the deserts, the mountains, the caves, the forests, the swamps, the plains, and the coasts.  I love the land itself, and its wildlife. That is America to me.  For the most part, I don't give a fuck about this government or its people, except for their value as resources.  It seems that so many Americans would rather destroy America or ignore the destruction of America rather than live in harmony with it.
> 
> So what do I do for this beautiful land we call "America"?  I appreciate it.  I do my best to treat it with the respect it deserves.  I do things in attempt to maintain a symbiotic relationship with it.  I explore it.  I learn from the skies, the stones, the plants, the animals, and the very Earth itself.  I try to understand it and experience as much of it as I can.
> 
> I love America.
> 
> In an "imagined scenario" where I could either drop nukes all over the land but save the American people/ culture, or commit genocide against all the American people and save the land, I would save the land, and thus, would place America first.



So, did you start out as Pvt. Goddess_Ashtara, Airman Goddess_Ashtara, Seaman Goddess_Ashtara, Lt. Goddess_Ashtara or Ens. Goddess_Ashtara?

How did those in charge of your training manage to make it through the process without incurring your deadly wrath???


----------



## Mojo2

Asclepias said:


> Which America are you talking about?  The one that told you Black people were 3/5 of a human being and needed a constitutional amendment to be considered equal or the idealist one that has yet to come to fruition?



I'm talking about America, the land of your birth or of your ideal and aspiration.

The land that is the greatest land on Earth.

That America.


----------



## Asclepias

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which America are you talking about?  The one that told you Black people were 3/5 of a human being and needed a constitutional amendment to be considered equal or the idealist one that has yet to come to fruition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about America, the land of your birth or of your ideal and aspiration.
> 
> The land that is the greatest land on Earth.
> 
> That America.
Click to expand...


Thats pretty vague and suspiciously avoided my question. I don't feel tied to this land because of my birth. If you mean the land mass, America is not even close to being the greatest in size or looks.  If you are talking about the unfulfilled promise...well that can be had pretty much anywhere else in the world and probably faster than the on going centuries we have been waiting for it here. Can you help me out and let me know exactly what you mean?


----------



## Mojo2

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which America are you talking about?  The one that told you Black people were 3/5 of a human being and needed a constitutional amendment to be considered equal or the idealist one that has yet to come to fruition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about America, the land of your birth or of your ideal and aspiration.
> 
> The land that is the greatest land on Earth.
> 
> That America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty vague and suspiciously avoided my question. I don't feel tied to this land because of my birth. If you mean the land mass, America is not even close to being the greatest in size or looks.  If you are talking about the unfulfilled promise...well that can be had pretty much anywhere else in the world and probably faster than the on going centuries we have been waiting for it here. Can you help me out and let me know exactly what you mean?
Click to expand...


If I have to explain it to you then it doesn't apply to you.

And are you an America promoter or an America basher?

I'm not familiar with your posting and/or political orientation.


----------



## Asclepias

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about America, the land of your birth or of your ideal and aspiration.
> 
> The land that is the greatest land on Earth.
> 
> That America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty vague and suspiciously avoided my question. I don't feel tied to this land because of my birth. If you mean the land mass, America is not even close to being the greatest in size or looks.  If you are talking about the unfulfilled promise...well that can be had pretty much anywhere else in the world and probably faster than the on going centuries we have been waiting for it here. Can you help me out and let me know exactly what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I have to explain it to you then it doesn't apply to you.
> 
> And are you an America promoter or an America basher?
> 
> I'm not familiar with your posting and/or political orientation.
Click to expand...


Thanks for dodging my question.

Your questions dont apply until you answer mine. My political orientation does not matter nor does my posting. You asked a question. i asked for clarification. You dodged. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I don't buy into patriotism.

From an intellectual standpoint I don't see how being born on a piece of dirt makes that particular piece of dirt any better than a piece of dirt anywhere else in the world.

So I don't ever set out to do anything for America.  Anything I do I do with the purpose of improving the lives of my loved ones and others I deal with.  I give time and money to causes I care about.

I would do these things no matter where I lived.


----------



## daveman

20 years, USAF.  I enlisted the first time because I needed a job.  I kept reenlisting to pay back the nation that gave me the opportunity.


----------



## Mojo2

daveman said:


> 20 years, USAF.  I enlisted the first time because I needed a job.  I kept reenlisting to pay back the nation that gave me the opportunity.



You are a stakeholder!

God bless you!


----------



## Mojo2

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't buy into patriotism.
> 
> From an intellectual standpoint I don't see how being born on a piece of dirt makes that particular piece of dirt any better than a piece of dirt anywhere else in the world.
> 
> So I don't ever set out to do anything for America.  Anything I do I do with the purpose of improving the lives of my loved ones and others I deal with.  I give time and money to causes I care about.
> 
> I would do these things no matter where I lived.



Rick Blaine remain uncommitted until that foggy night at the airport in Casablanca.

It was to his credit that he finally engaged in the struggle for liberty but it was quite unlikely a man like Rick would have waited so long to figure out it is better to support the system of government that permits you the lifestyle you are accustomed to taking for granted.

Lack of a sense of patriotism may inspire some to think of you as a maverick but I think you are just unwilling to commit to America. 

That is a shortcoming, as I see it.


----------



## Mojo2

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty vague and suspiciously avoided my question. I don't feel tied to this land because of my birth. If you mean the land mass, America is not even close to being the greatest in size or looks.  If you are talking about the unfulfilled promise...well that can be had pretty much anywhere else in the world and probably faster than the on going centuries we have been waiting for it here. Can you help me out and let me know exactly what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to explain it to you then it doesn't apply to you.
> 
> And are you an America promoter or an America basher?
> 
> I'm not familiar with your posting and/or political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for dodging my question.
> 
> Your questions dont apply until you answer mine. My political orientation does not matter nor does my posting. You asked a question. i asked for clarification. You dodged. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


I'm weary of giving foreigners the insights into how to sound and appear more American when posting. Because the posters whom I school on the intricacies of being American will be using that stuff next week to convince some newb that they have the answer to America's problems...i.e. HILLARY in 2016.

And the Newb will think (Secretly Muslim) "Joe Poster" is a loyal American because of the tips I give you here.

Uh uh.

Nah, if you can't figure it out go fish.

I'm weary of that crap.


----------



## midcan5

Tutored and taught handicapped and in need. Buy American, support unions and a fair wage always. Buy local, avoid Walmart type businesses. Donate to groups who help, Salvation Army, Catholic Charities.... and etc etc....

Military service during Nam but sent to other overseas location.

Served on three criminal case juries, two guilty one acquitted.

Voted for several local and state republicans although today I have lost faith in the corporate managed republicans and the loony stupid fringe that manages their ideas. 

Make every effort to support made in America by Americans. I would also like to see the American worker and small business owner speak up and call out the dishonesty of tax evasion, out sourcing, loss of manufacturing, cheap stuff from China, as well a more moral tax system in which those who benefit most from America's resources and freedoms pay their fair share. 

Writing Unions Out of the Story on Fighting Poverty - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/128477-did-obama-save-gm-3.html#post2607852

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/280343-a-world-without-work-3.html#post6871448
http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/220510-the-greatest-job-creator-of-all-time.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...naires-are-obligated-to-give.html#post7173896

old post:

'Join me this weekend'

I was riding home today after a middle distance bicycle ride, tired and a bit out of shape when I started counting cars, America - foreign, American - foreign. It occurred to me if only a small percentage of these people, the people who can afford more than a used clunker, bought American there would be no problems in one of our largest industries today. And lots of people would have a job and lots of businesses would be OK. May even help those incompetent bankers.

So I started giving thumbs up for American and thumbs down for foreign. Hard to distinguish which foreign car is made here, but no need I am a bit of a hard core American when it comes to cars. My '55' Chevy was my first love.

I'm sure the people thought me spastic, as my left hand thumb pointed up, then down, then up as cars drove by. Did anyone figure it out I wondered. Who is this nut! So if the whiners who lost the election can out of the blue, protest taxes, can we not protest something that has been going on for years due to cheaper prices, support structures, and no pensions, but still is having an insidious affect on our industrial base?

So if you own foreign go to you nearest mirror and give yourself a thumbs down, and if you own American and thus support all of us and America, a thumbs up is due and thank you. Take to the streets and express yourself. The bankers thank you too.

Oh, and my bicycle is made in America too.


----------



## shart_attack

Mojo2 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fought for my country for several years.  It was not because I wanted to "serve my country", or "fight for your freedom". I wanted to experience war.  It was an act of devotion to Athena, and to bring a sense of fulfillment to my soul regarding some things that I had always wanted to do.
> 
> It was also out of necessity.  I had come to feel as though the government were this great dragon who was on the verge of burning me or destroying my life.  I had options.  I could attack it... and lose my life, or I could run, which is not in my Nature.  Or I could leap atop its back and become one with it, and help it seek out and scorch its own enemies.
> 
> I admired the dragon, and it was exciting to fight alongside the dragon, but I never bowed before it.  I never worshipped the dragon.  I may have helped it fulfill its objectives but I did not "serve" the dragon.
> 
> I feel no desire to "serve" anything.  I bow to no mortal being.
> 
> I do not vote for presidents or other politicians.  None have ever appealed to my interests.  I hope that changes someday.
> 
> When I say "I love my country", I completely mean it.  I love the Nature here.  I love the deserts, the mountains, the caves, the forests, the swamps, the plains, and the coasts.  I love the land itself, and its wildlife. That is America to me.  For the most part, I don't give a fuck about this government or its people, except for their value as resources.  It seems that so many Americans would rather destroy America or ignore the destruction of America rather than live in harmony with it.
> 
> So what do I do for this beautiful land we call "America"?  I appreciate it.  I do my best to treat it with the respect it deserves.  I do things in attempt to maintain a symbiotic relationship with it.  I explore it.  I learn from the skies, the stones, the plants, the animals, and the very Earth itself.  I try to understand it and experience as much of it as I can.
> 
> I love America.
> 
> In an "imagined scenario" where I could either drop nukes all over the land but save the American people/ culture, or commit genocide against all the American people and save the land, I would save the land, and thus, would place America first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, did you start out as Pvt. Goddess_Ashtara, Airman Goddess_Ashtara, Seaman Goddess_Ashtara, Lt. Goddess_Ashtara or Ens. Goddess_Ashtara?
> 
> How did those in charge of your training manage to make it through the process without incurring your deadly wrath???
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that they prolly put Seroquel in her coffee &#8212; regularly. 

Oh yeah, and to the point of the thread:

I pick up garbage for America sometimes, when I'm in jail.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mojo2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into patriotism.
> 
> From an intellectual standpoint I don't see how being born on a piece of dirt makes that particular piece of dirt any better than a piece of dirt anywhere else in the world.
> 
> So I don't ever set out to do anything for America.  Anything I do I do with the purpose of improving the lives of my loved ones and others I deal with.  I give time and money to causes I care about.
> 
> I would do these things no matter where I lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Blaine remain uncommitted until that foggy night at the airport in Casablanca.
> 
> It was to his credit that he finally engaged in the struggle for liberty but it was quite unlikely a man like Rick would have waited so long to figure out it is better to support the system of government that permits you the lifestyle you are accustomed to taking for granted.
> 
> Lack of a sense of patriotism may inspire some to think of you as a maverick but I think you are just unwilling to commit to America.
> 
> That is a shortcoming, as I see it.
Click to expand...


In my lifetime there has been no credible threat to the liberty of US citizens.
Despite that lack of threat our government has sent tens of thousands of brave men and women to their deaths with wanton disregard.

One of those brave men was my father.  He died, shot down over viet nam, because some corrupt politician was playing a game of brinksmanship.

A government that wastes the lives of its most committed citizens in such a manner is not a government that should be trusted.

I'll protect the people I care about until my last breath.  Those people are my America.  Some politician who sends others to die for dubious reasons is not.


----------



## shart_attack

Skull Pilot said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into patriotism.
> 
> From an intellectual standpoint I don't see how being born on a piece of dirt makes that particular piece of dirt any better than a piece of dirt anywhere else in the world.
> 
> So I don't ever set out to do anything for America.  Anything I do I do with the purpose of improving the lives of my loved ones and others I deal with.  I give time and money to causes I care about.
> 
> I would do these things no matter where I lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Blaine remain uncommitted until that foggy night at the airport in Casablanca.
> 
> It was to his credit that he finally engaged in the struggle for liberty but it was quite unlikely a man like Rick would have waited so long to figure out it is better to support the system of government that permits you the lifestyle you are accustomed to taking for granted.
> 
> Lack of a sense of patriotism may inspire some to think of you as a maverick but I think you are just unwilling to commit to America.
> 
> That is a shortcoming, as I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my lifetime there has been no credible threat to the liberty of US citizens.
> Despite that lack of threat our government has sent tens of thousands of brave men and women to their deaths with wanton disregard.
> 
> I'll protect the people I care about until my last breath.  Those people are my America.  Some politician who sends others to die for dubious reasons is not.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, see, the problem with that is that anyone can say what you're saying there to justify _never doing anything_.

Start with the current prez, and go all the way back to Gen. Washington: there is no way to look at any administration without having a bone or two to pick with what you believe may have been their underlying motives for their having led us into war.

If everyone had your unfortunate mindset, we'd still be under the British Throne.


----------



## Skull Pilot

shart_attack said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Blaine remain uncommitted until that foggy night at the airport in Casablanca.
> 
> It was to his credit that he finally engaged in the struggle for liberty but it was quite unlikely a man like Rick would have waited so long to figure out it is better to support the system of government that permits you the lifestyle you are accustomed to taking for granted.
> 
> Lack of a sense of patriotism may inspire some to think of you as a maverick but I think you are just unwilling to commit to America.
> 
> That is a shortcoming, as I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my lifetime there has been no credible threat to the liberty of US citizens.
> Despite that lack of threat our government has sent tens of thousands of brave men and women to their deaths with wanton disregard.
> 
> I'll protect the people I care about until my last breath.  Those people are my America.  Some politician who sends others to die for dubious reasons is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, see, the problem with that is that anyone can say what you're saying there to justify _never doing anything_.
> 
> Start with the current prez, and go all the way back to Gen. Washington: there is no way to look at any administration without having a bone or two to pick with what you believe may have been their underlying motives for their having led us into war.
> 
> If everyone had your unfortunate mindset, we'd still be under the British Throne.
Click to expand...


But then again the British were a credible threat to the liberty of the people.

As I said there has not been a credible threat in my lifetime.  Or yours either I'll wager.


----------



## Mojo2

Skull Pilot said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my lifetime there has been no credible threat to the liberty of US citizens.
> Despite that lack of threat our government has sent tens of thousands of brave men and women to their deaths with wanton disregard.
> 
> I'll protect the people I care about until my last breath.  Those people are my America.  Some politician who sends others to die for dubious reasons is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, see, the problem with that is that anyone can say what you're saying there to justify _never doing anything_.
> 
> Start with the current prez, and go all the way back to Gen. Washington: there is no way to look at any administration without having a bone or two to pick with what you believe may have been their underlying motives for their having led us into war.
> 
> If everyone had your unfortunate mindset, we'd still be under the British Throne.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then again the British were a credible threat to the liberty of the people.
> 
> As I said there has not been a credible threat in my lifetime.  Or yours either I'll wager.
Click to expand...


You just weren't made aware of the "credible threats" which have been dealt with and you've never taken the time to define for yourself what really is a "credible threat."

At least that would be my guess.


----------



## Mojo2

midcan5 said:


> Tutored and taught handicapped and in need. Buy American, support unions and a fair wage always. Buy local, avoid Walmart type businesses. Donate to groups who help, Salvation Army, Catholic Charities.... and etc etc....
> 
> Military service during Nam but sent to other overseas location.
> 
> Served on three criminal case juries, two guilty one acquitted.
> 
> Voted for several local and state republicans although today I have lost faith in the corporate managed republicans and the loony stupid fringe that manages their ideas.
> 
> Make every effort to support made in America by Americans. I would also like to see the American worker and small business owner speak up and call out the dishonesty of tax evasion, out sourcing, loss of manufacturing, cheap stuff from China, as well a more moral tax system in which those who benefit most from America's resources and freedoms pay their fair share.
> 
> Writing Unions Out of the Story on Fighting Poverty - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/128477-did-obama-save-gm-3.html#post2607852
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/280343-a-world-without-work-3.html#post6871448
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/220510-the-greatest-job-creator-of-all-time.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...naires-are-obligated-to-give.html#post7173896
> 
> old post:
> 
> 'Join me this weekend'
> 
> I was riding home today after a middle distance bicycle ride, tired and a bit out of shape when I started counting cars, America - foreign, American - foreign. It occurred to me if only a small percentage of these people, the people who can afford more than a used clunker, bought American there would be no problems in one of our largest industries today. And lots of people would have a job and lots of businesses would be OK. May even help those incompetent bankers.
> 
> So I started giving thumbs up for American and thumbs down for foreign. Hard to distinguish which foreign car is made here, but no need I am a bit of a hard core American when it comes to cars. My '55' Chevy was my first love.
> 
> I'm sure the people thought me spastic, as my left hand thumb pointed up, then down, then up as cars drove by. Did anyone figure it out I wondered. Who is this nut! So if the whiners who lost the election can out of the blue, protest taxes, can we not protest something that has been going on for years due to cheaper prices, support structures, and no pensions, but still is having an insidious affect on our industrial base?
> 
> So if you own foreign go to you nearest mirror and give yourself a thumbs down, and if you own American and thus support all of us and America, a thumbs up is due and thank you. Take to the streets and express yourself. The bankers thank you too.
> 
> Oh, and my bicycle is made in America too.



You make me want to be a better American.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mojo2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, see, the problem with that is that anyone can say what you're saying there to justify _never doing anything_.
> 
> Start with the current prez, and go all the way back to Gen. Washington: there is no way to look at any administration without having a bone or two to pick with what you believe may have been their underlying motives for their having led us into war.
> 
> If everyone had your unfortunate mindset, we'd still be under the British Throne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again the British were a credible threat to the liberty of the people.
> 
> As I said there has not been a credible threat in my lifetime.  Or yours either I'll wager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just weren't made aware of the "credible threats" which have been dealt with and you've never taken the time to define for yourself what really is a "credible threat."
> 
> At least that would be my guess.
Click to expand...


So the government can just make shit up and you'd believe it?

And if our way of life was threatened I think we'd know it.  It wouldn't be some lone wacko with a bomb.

But the government relies on people for whom "Because I said so" is a good enough answer and it seems we still have plenty of those sheep around.


----------



## Mojo2

Skull Pilot said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then again the British were a credible threat to the liberty of the people.
> 
> As I said there has not been a credible threat in my lifetime.  Or yours either I'll wager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just weren't made aware of the "credible threats" which have been dealt with and you've never taken the time to define for yourself what really is a "credible threat."
> 
> At least that would be my guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the government can just make shit up and you'd believe it?
> 
> And if our way of life was threatened I think we'd know it.  It wouldn't be some lone wacko with a bomb.
> 
> But the government relies on people for whom "Because I said so" is a good enough answer and it seems we still have plenty of those sheep around.
Click to expand...


When you have enough miles under your wheels you can, if you are sharp, tell when they are lying or not and who is lying the most.

And while you are still getting shit wrong, I'm looking at the state of affairs in Washington, D.C. and I KNOW there are some threats against America which have been real and real close but which we haven't been informed of.

You assume you are the epitome of discernment but you barely know shit from Shinola, so what to you constitutes a "credible threat?"


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mojo2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just weren't made aware of the "credible threats" which have been dealt with and you've never taken the time to define for yourself what really is a "credible threat."
> 
> At least that would be my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the government can just make shit up and you'd believe it?
> 
> And if our way of life was threatened I think we'd know it.  It wouldn't be some lone wacko with a bomb.
> 
> But the government relies on people for whom "Because I said so" is a good enough answer and it seems we still have plenty of those sheep around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you have enough miles under your wheels you can, if you are sharp, tell when they are lying or not and who is lying the most.
> 
> And while you are still getting shit wrong, I'm looking at the state of affairs in Washington, D.C. and I KNOW there are some threats against America which have been real and real close but which we haven't been informed of.
> 
> You assume you are the epitome of discernment but you barely know shit from Shinola, so what to you constitutes a "credible threat?"
Click to expand...


So once again you choose to trust a government that won't tell you the truth?

You just know there has been a threat large enough to destroy our way of life that has been thwarted.

You've been watching too much TV.


----------



## Youch

Mojo2 said:


> Maybe some of you are being modest.
> 
> Okay. So, I will lead off.
> 
> Even though I'm Black and take pride in being alive to see the first Black POTUS I put America first before my Black pride.
> 
> I believed Obama would be lesser able to lead America than Mitt Romney so, I voted with my brain.
> 
> I voted for Mitt Romney, the man I believed would be best for AMERICA.
> 
> Not BO, the one who would give me a cheap, hollow thrill that would soon depart once the business of governing overwhelmed his meager qualifications for the job.
> 
> As a ladies man at one period in my life, I know what it is like to sweet talk someone and then disappoint them after getting what I wanted.
> 
> That's why i could see exactly that Obama was doing this same thing to America. To suck asses and dopes and rubes.
> 
> In any event, rather than voting for obama I did what I thought was best for America.
> 
> What have YOU done for your country lately?



Good post!


What have I done, what do I do?

1. Retired military.  

2. I pay confiscatory federal income taxes so that half of the population doesn't have to pay a dime.

3. Always vote conservative.


----------



## Mojo2

Youch said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of you are being modest.
> 
> Okay. So, I will lead off.
> 
> Even though I'm Black and take pride in being alive to see the first Black POTUS I put America first before my Black pride.
> 
> I believed Obama would be lesser able to lead America than Mitt Romney so, I voted with my brain.
> 
> I voted for Mitt Romney, the man I believed would be best for AMERICA.
> 
> Not BO, the one who would give me a cheap, hollow thrill that would soon depart once the business of governing overwhelmed his meager qualifications for the job.
> 
> As a ladies man at one period in my life, I know what it is like to sweet talk someone and then disappoint them after getting what I wanted.
> 
> That's why i could see exactly that Obama was doing this same thing to America. To suck asses and dopes and rubes.
> 
> In any event, rather than voting for obama I did what I thought was best for America.
> 
> What have YOU done for your country lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post!
> 
> 
> What have I done, what do I do?
> 
> 1. Retired military.
> 
> 2. I pay confiscatory federal income taxes so that half of the population doesn't have to pay a dime.
> 
> 3. Always vote conservative.
Click to expand...


On behalf of your fellow citizens who served in the military as well as for those who are still serving a grateful nation, I thank you for your service and your tax money.


----------



## Ravi

Mojo2 said:


> Maybe some of you are being modest.
> 
> Okay. So, I will lead off.
> 
> Even though I'm Black and take pride in being alive to see the first Black POTUS I put America first before my Black pride.
> 
> I believed Obama would be lesser able to lead America than Mitt Romney so, I voted with my brain.
> 
> I voted for Mitt Romney, the man I believed would be best for AMERICA.
> 
> Not BO, the one who would give me a cheap, hollow thrill that would soon depart once the business of governing overwhelmed his meager qualifications for the job.
> 
> As a ladies man at one period in my life, I know what it is like to sweet talk someone and then disappoint them after getting what I wanted.
> 
> That's why i could see exactly that Obama was doing this same thing to America. To suck asses and dopes and rubes.
> 
> In any event, rather than voting for obama I did what I thought was best for America.
> 
> What have YOU done for your country lately?



Wow! Has anyone organized a parade in your honor yet?


----------



## Mojo2

Ravi said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of you are being modest.
> 
> Okay. So, I will lead off.
> 
> Even though I'm Black and take pride in being alive to see the first Black POTUS I put America first before my Black pride.
> 
> I believed Obama would be lesser able to lead America than Mitt Romney so, I voted with my brain.
> 
> I voted for Mitt Romney, the man I believed would be best for AMERICA.
> 
> Not BO, the one who would give me a cheap, hollow thrill that would soon depart once the business of governing overwhelmed his meager qualifications for the job.
> 
> As a ladies man at one period in my life, I know what it is like to sweet talk someone and then disappoint them after getting what I wanted.
> 
> That's why i could see exactly that Obama was doing this same thing to America. To suck asses and dopes and rubes.
> 
> In any event, rather than voting for obama I did what I thought was best for America.
> 
> What have YOU done for your country lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Has anyone organized a parade in your honor yet?
Click to expand...


Wow! Have you no appreciation of Pres. John F. Kennedy?

Or are you comfortable asking what the Government can do for you?


----------



## Cenotaph

I don't do things for America. I do things for people. If these people happen to be American, then that is fine, but the fact that they are American has nothing to do with my motives.


----------



## midcan5

While I replied in link below, I have been reading, re-reading, Fernand Braudel's 'A History of Civilizations.' One of those brilliant histories that will surely change the way you think about history and society. Check it out. The sections on Islam are particularly interesting today.

In What Real or Imagined Scenario Would Did You Put America First US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

History may be divided into three movements: what moves rapidly, what moves slowly and what appears not to move at all." Fernand Braudel


----------

